# Velo King



## RMZACK (May 28, 2020)

Just found this little gem ... it looks a bit older than all the other Velo Kings Ive seen online, and the "Airline" fender seems to be pretty rare! its pretty whipped as you can see, so Im looking to do a restoration on it. Any help with all the info needed would be appreciated. - Ron


----------



## ridingtoy (May 29, 2020)

This is a very interesting Velo King. It has elements of earlier 1930s models with the large fender and different style wheel hubs and pedal cranks. It also has elements of 1940s models with the frame style and large rear hub caps that hold the wheels on via a nut welded to the cap. The really different element is the welded spokes - first Velo I've ever seen that didn't have bicycle type spokes. Hard to put a date on it...maybe very late pre-war? Interesting find!

Dave


----------



## RMZACK (Aug 4, 2020)

Dave, I agree with everything you mentioned ... Based on everything I've found, its got to be in the 1931- '33 range of years! Right now I'm trying to figure out what pedals go on these cranks with the groove in them. Haven't seen these on any other VK from 1934 or newer. It has an EC Brown CO. Badge on it, they bought the company in 1931 ... I'm thinking this bike was a transition piece from the Mackey Co. In PA to the EC Brown Co in NY. The original color of the bike is Navy blue and off white with red pinstripes. I have yet to see even a picture of one! It has the Skinny 1" tires and rims too ... thanks for the reply, sorry it took so long to read it. I just started to search for the few parts that I need. Pedals & grips


----------



## cr250mark (Aug 5, 2020)

Cool find 
Based on Shawns 36 headlight version 
I d say a good comparison to help date 
Same fender and looks to be same or similar spoke thickness 
Thanks for posting 
Mark


----------



## RMZACK (Aug 8, 2020)

cr250mark said:


> Cool find
> Based on Shawns 36 headlight version
> I d say a good comparison to help date
> Same fender and looks to be same or similar spoke thickness
> ...



Wow, thanks Mark ... thats a very cool Airline VK, Someone has reproduced that teardrop sticker on the fender. Not sure where I saw it. I think mine is earlier by a few years based on the cranks. Thanks Again!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 8, 2020)

Here is a link to a few more pics of this trike. V/r Shawn  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/c-1936-velo-king-with-headlight.170365/


----------



## RMZACK (Sep 7, 2020)

I'm pretty sure its close to its original glory ... still looking for the original style slide on pedals with the clips.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 7, 2020)

nice job.  can a kid still ride it with those tires?


----------



## RMZACK (Sep 7, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> nice job.  can a kid still ride it with those tires?




Thanks ... I don't see why not, the rubber is sold in bulk length for pedal cars. It should be fine, the measurements are close to the original rubber.


----------

